
The Ace of Coders programming tournament champions - nwinter
http://blog.codecombat.com/the-true-ace-of-coders
======
scobar
Thank you for this. I didn't quite make it into the top 10, but it was a lot
of fun. I really like what you guys are doing. I began learning to code by
writing bots for games so your approach to teaching is a lot of fun. It looks
like lots of others enjoy learning to code this way too.

I'm very curious about and hope that you'll post your opinion on the success
of this tournament as a channel for hiring. This is a refreshing approach to
filtering candidates that, hopefully, will be adopted by many others. I'm also
curious to know if the tournament accelerated new user sign-ups. Perhaps the
extra incentive (an interview was offered to the top 10 players) was enough to
convince some to learn to code who would've put it off otherwise.

Thank you again. I hope the result of this tournament will be very positive
for CodeCombat, and I wish you all the best moving forward.

------
NKCSS
That looks like so much fun :)

[update]

Hmm, just played 15 levels to find out I have to play $9.99/mo to continue :-/
Would be good to know that up front...

~~~
nwinter
Just keep clicking the red levels–those are the free ones. The blue ones are
the subscriber bonus levels.

------
thebouv
I remember doing RoboCode in Java back in the day. Was fun to participate,
though back then the best I could do was a bot that always ran middle of the
pack in any tournament.

------
Ch_livecodingtv
I think you guys are awesome. Loved watching the videos. Just a suggestion,
You guys might want to visit this site of live coding
[https://www.livecoding.tv/livestreams/](https://www.livecoding.tv/livestreams/).
Also a great way to interact with fellow coders.

------
bensandcastle
Is it possible to get videos of the battles?

~~~
kornish
On [http://codecombat.com/play/ladder/ace-of-
coders#winners](http://codecombat.com/play/ladder/ace-of-coders#winners),
there's a column of links which say "Watch the battle."

------
kenjackson
Are there instructions? I tried to do the warmup... I have no idea what is
happening or what I'm supposed to do.

